# What 1st-level spells should any Wizard have?



## dcollins

Here's a poll in a series I'm trying to use to generate a "baseline" core Wizard's spell list. You can pick as many selections as you like.

Say you have a Wizard of about 3rd level -- adventuring, PC or NPC, non-specialized, non-multiclassed, core rules only. He or she can prepare maybe 3 spells of 1st-level. What spells should he or she prepare in those slots?

You can pick as many selections as you'd like -- I would suggest around 3.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Fascinating question.

I'm a bit surprised that anyone picked Identify, however.

At such a low-level, your very survival is going to hinge on your ability to protect yourself and others, and Identify seems more like a, "When I've got time, back at the Inn, I'll take of this" kind of spell.

In other words, it's largely useless as a "Keep it in your head while walking around" kind of spell.  Its long casting time and expensive components make it unlikely that you'll be able to use it in a standard dungeon adventure - where standing around for an hour doing full-round cast a spell actions is likely to result in *something* sneaking up and eating you.

I'm not surprised to see Sleep and Mage Armor with a strong initial showing.  Both are almost requirements in any serious Wizard's repertoire.  One is easily one of the most versatile defenses in a Wizard's arsenal - given that it can even help out a plate-and-mail fighter, if your in the right situation - and the other is usually much more effective at putting enemies out of commision than any of your low-level damage spells.

It's also great as a non-violent alternative to killing guards, etc.

It'll be interesting to see where this goes!


----------



## was

Identify is pretty much a standard in our campaign, but it is usually not kept memorized.  It's usually just kept in the spellbook until it's time to identify loot.


----------



## irdeggman

I would have chose identify also except that is very limited use for a 1st level character and the material costs are pretty much out of the affordable for a low level party. 100gp pearl for each casting.


----------



## shilsen

My two definite picks for a 3rd lvl adventuring wizard:

Mage Armor (keep you alive)
Grease (tactical spell)

Besides them, it's a toss-up between Color Spray, Ray of Enfeeblement or Sleep for an offensive spell.


----------



## Ryltar

I chose Burning Hands, Animate Rope, Shield and True Strike. They make for a perfect jack-of-all-trades caster.


----------



## threshel

My choices:  Shield, Grease, Magic Missle.

Shield = +4 force effect to AC _plus_ it negates magic missles.
Grease = good spell for confounding enemies and protecting your position.  Whether used on the ground or on someone's main weapon, the baddie's rolling a save every action.
Magic Missle = guaranteed damage against non-arcane casters (see shield), 'nuff said.


J


----------



## Gaiden

dcollins said:
			
		

> Here's a poll in a series I'm trying to use to generate a "baseline" core Wizard's spell list. You can pick as many selections as you like.
> 
> Say you have a Wizard of about 3rd level -- adventuring, PC or NPC, non-specialized, non-multiclassed, core rules only. He or she can prepare maybe 3 spells of 1st-level. What spells should he or she prepare in those slots?
> 
> You can pick as many selections as you'd like -- I would suggest around 3.




I disagree with the intent of this thread.  What you are describing works for a sorcerer but will always yield sub-par wizards.  A wizard excels in preparing and being prepared means there is no universal best spells.  The choice will always be situationally dependent.  If you want good all around spells, we shoudl select them for a sorcerer who must rely on those few choices all the time.

To substantiate: a wizard has scribe scroll and should be scribing at least 1 of every non-level dependent 1st level spell and/or non-save spell.  This prepares him or her for any situation that he/she was unprepared for.  Other than that, describe the situation, and I will give you feedback on spell selection.

About the only 1st level spell I can possibly think of that would be important for any wizard is summon monster 1.  Summon a creature that you can communicate with and have it scout where you can't.  Then, rest up and prepare accordingly.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Gaiden - we're talking about an adventuring 3rd-level Wizard here.

18 seconds of scouting time isn't really going to do you any good.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I chose mage armour as the main defensive spell. The long duration (3hrs) means that the one casting you get will keep you protected for a nice long while.

For my offensive spell I chose colour spray (although I could have gone for burning hands). At this level I prefer it to magic missile which is basically a single 'plink'; I'm better off with a chance of taking foes outright.

For my utility spell I chose featherfall. Pit traps are common at low level and with my few hit points a fall can easily be fatal. Plus it has been improved slightly (affects one person/object per level), can be cast instantly out of your turn (an immediate action in the latest terminology) and has occasional tactical uses.


----------



## EvilGM

Mage Armor for much-needed defense.

Grease for battlefield control.

Charm Person for information gathering and much more.


----------



## Li Shenron

Short answer: none (there's no must-have spell at any level).

Long answer: at 1st level there are a few spells which of course are very good.
Defensive - _Mage Armor_ is the absolutely most popular I have seen, but it's not an absolute must, you may live with _Shield_ or _Protection from Evil_ (both are inferior IMO but some may have an advantage in choosing an abjuration over a conjuration).
Offensive - _Color Spray_ and _Sleep_ are the best offensive spells at very low-levels, far better than Magic Missile and Burning Hands, which instead seem to be more popular.
Utility - _Unseen Servant_ has always been my favourite for versatility; _Charm Person_ is a great help outside of combat.


----------



## irdeggman

Magic missile is the single most useful offensive spell at lower levels (and most others for that matter) for the simple reason that it never misses and can target multiple opponents.

Using it on a foe when he is engaged with an ally provides a tremendous amount of assistance, while sleep and color spray puts the wizard in more immediate danger (line of effect for spray) and area of effect for sleep (don't catch allies).  I can't even list the number of times that a fighter character of mine was aided by a wizard casting magic missile (the only spell effective at the time).  Think about if the ally is being swallowed or grappled - magic missile is the aid the ally needs.

Now in this case sleep is more useful since the wizard is 3rd level and invisibility is available as a 2nd level spell - so invisible wizard casting sleep gains an advantage. But the downside is that this is for a 3rd level party so sleep only affects 4 HD worth of creatures, pretty limiting in this scenario - much more useful at 1st/2nd level than 3rd.


----------



## Li Shenron

I kindly disagree   



			
				irdeggman said:
			
		

> Magic missile is the single most useful offensive spell at lower levels (and most others for that matter) for the simple reason that it never misses and can target multiple opponents.




Well before level 3 you cannot target multiple opponents. The fact that it never misses is definitely its best feature (later you may find SR, but it's quite uncommon for opponents at this level), but you do only 2-5 damage. A normal light crossbow does 1-8 which is better, and at this level you have typically 5%-10% less chance to hit with it than a fighter. It takes time to reload and you can miss yes, but you don't need to spend a spell to do it, IMO at 1st level there are so many other ways to better use that slot!



			
				irdeggman said:
			
		

> Using it on a foe when he is engaged with an ally provides a tremendous amount of assistance, while sleep and color spray puts the wizard in more immediate danger (line of effect for spray) and area of effect for sleep (don't catch allies).




IMHO again, it's not "a tremendous assistance". Of course it's a help, but it's equivalent to less than a single successful attack by anyone else. A sleep or color spray, although they may fail to beat ST, grant a much better combat benefit, and since you can target more creatures on average you can expect at least one success. Even Burning Hands can deal more average damage at level 1.



			
				irdeggman said:
			
		

> I can't even list the number of times that a fighter character of mine was aided by a wizard casting magic missile (the only spell effective at the time).




I can: zero, but that's because at level 1 you aren't going to prepare more than 3 magic missile  and those few slots are precious; and if you are going to prepare it only once, I think it's best not to prepare it at all. OTOH the spell is more useful for a Sorcerer because of the different spellcasting.

I think the spell would be more versatile therefore useful at this 1st level if it allowed to target objects. In that case, you could do much more than just a little damage, you could use it to cut a rope (whatever it held), destroy a handle, jam a lock, sunder a weapon, break a potion or something similar, but eventually once you get more missiles per spell it would become pretty broken.


----------



## Li Shenron

dcollins said:
			
		

> Say you have a Wizard of about 3rd level...




Ok, I haven't noticed that we're already at 3rd level!


----------



## dcollins

Thanks for your responses, everyone. Here's the current ordered results (within 50% of top in bold):

*
62	Magic Missile
61	Mage Armor
38	Shield
33	Identify*
28	Sleep
21	Grease
21	Ray of Enfeeblement
20	Charm Person
20	Color Spray
20	Comprehend Languages
18	Feather Fall
16	Enlarge Person
16	Expeditious Retreat
13	Obscuring Mist
13	Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law
11	True Strike
9	Endure Elements
7	Burning Hands
7	Summon Monster I
6	Unseen Servant
5	Alarm
5	Disguise Self
5	Magic Weapon
5	Shocking Grasp
4	Detect Secret Doors
4	Hold Portal
4	Jump
3	Animate Rope
3	Mount
3	Silent Image
3	Ventriloquism
2	Chill Touch
2	Detect Undead
1	Cause Fear
1	Erase
1	Floating Disk
0	Hypnotism
0	Magic Aura
0	Reduce Person


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Anyone who picked Identify didn't read the question.


----------



## dcollins

Yes, I'm sort of surprised by that myself.


----------



## Silveras

I have to say that Mage Armor, Magic Missile, and Sleep are my choices. My reasons have been stated before, but to reiterate: 

Mage Armor: long duration good defense for general use. 
Magic Missile: For those occasions when you just can't let yourself miss. 
Sleep: Nice, "safe" area-effect

Also, I agree that for most other things, the Wizard should be scribing scrolls as fast as s/he can.


----------



## argo

re: magic missle.  While this may be a great choice at mid and high levels where you can afford to spend all your first (and maybe secod) level slots on it it is much less usefull at low levels.  One magic missle most likely won't put an enemy down nor will it likely turn the tide of a battle, you are probably better off picking a spell that has at least a chance of incapicating an enemy or else gives the fighter some advantage over the half-dozen goblins he is facing.

At any rate, my picks:
Mage Armor: unless you expect no combat whatsoever (or have bracers) you want this spell

Color Spray: this spell can incapicate enemies long enough for you to make your get-away or, if you have a good plan, can set them up for the fighter to take down.

Grease: if for some reason you dont' want color spray then grease should be your second choice, you can use it for rudimentary ground-control (either to delay persuit or hold the flank) or can be used to make the orc who is about to kill you drop his axe.

Sleep: this spell alone can make entire encounters a cake-walk and is usefull for stealth type missions as well.

Charm person: an alternative to sleep, more usefull in an urban adventure but still a benefit in the dungeon.



Other spells worth noting: enlarge person, unseen servant, summon monster I (for flanking w/rogue), obscuring mist, silent image


----------



## irdeggman

But if a wizard, which seems to be the general consensus here, scribe scroll is a class feature and it relatively cheap to manufacture.  So the wizard could readily have multiple magic missile spells available for casting.  There is pretty much nothing as effective for attacking a foe who has grappled an ally, just about everything else has a chance of hitting the ally.  And since this is a 3rd level wizard each one would cast 2 missiles.


----------



## Felix

[Original Response to Subject before reading the post, thinking you meant "what should a wiz have in his spellbook?"]

_Identify_

All the other spells are subject to a Wizard's personal style, his specialty, and his theme. _Identify_ however is such a universal spell that no self respecting Wizard who is out there to study the world (Wizards study a lot, right?) would lack the easiest dweomer to discern the properties of a magical item.

[Response after reading the original post]
The most essential thing to have in a 1st level spell slot is... Nothing!

I'm of the opinion that Wizards should always be able to provide utility at the cost of a little prep time. If you want on-the-spot spells, you need a Sorc. The open spell slot is the most useful thing to have because it and 15 minutes gives you access to all of your spells. Even a 3rd level mage should have one 1st level spell slot left open at all times since he isn't designed for blasting things, but for trouble-shooting. The spells in the other two 1st level spell slots will vary, but there should always be a slot open for whatever the circumstance require.


----------



## Li Shenron

irdeggman said:
			
		

> But if a wizard, which seems to be the general consensus here, scribe scroll is a class feature and it relatively cheap to manufacture.  So the wizard could readily have multiple magic missile spells available for casting.  There is pretty much nothing as effective for attacking a foe who has grappled an ally, just about everything else has a chance of hitting the ally.  And since this is a 3rd level wizard each one would cast 2 missiles.




I don't think MM is a good spell to be scribed. It's the kind of spell that you cast over and over, and even if the price is cheap (12.5gp with CL 1, but already 37.5gp if you want 2 missiles) it's expensive on the long run.

I think Scribe Scroll is best left for (1) spells you rarely need or (2) spells you may need just one more than you have prepared (which usually means defensive spells).


----------



## fujaiwei

Felix said:
			
		

> [Original Response to Subject before reading the post, thinking you meant "what should a wiz have in his spellbook?"]
> 
> _Identify_
> 
> All the other spells are subject to a Wizard's personal style, his specialty, and his theme. _Identify_ however is such a universal spell that no self respecting Wizard who is out there to study the world (Wizards study a lot, right?) would lack the easiest dweomer to discern the properties of a magical item.
> 
> [Response after reading the original post]
> The most essential thing to have in a 1st level spell slot is... Nothing!
> 
> I'm of the opinion that Wizards should always be able to provide utility at the cost of a little prep time. If you want on-the-spot spells, you need a Sorc. The open spell slot is the most useful thing to have because it and 15 minutes gives you access to all of your spells. Even a 3rd level mage should have one 1st level spell slot left open at all times since he isn't designed for blasting things, but for trouble-shooting. The spells in the other two 1st level spell slots will vary, but there should always be a slot open for whatever the circumstance require.




Quick question, I don't want to veer too far off topic, but how many spells slots would you leave open at higher levels? Say 9th level mage.


----------



## Nail

dcollins: I think you may need to restate the question in a new thread.  I, too, thought we were talking about what's in a low level wizard's spell book.  Why does it matter what the Wiz has memorized at any given time?  

('Cause it's supposed to change!)

My picks (for any Wiz's spellbook) were:
Mage armor,
Expeditious Retreat
Magic Missile
Shield, and
Enlarge Person.

Other attack/battlefield control spells are "personal choice" sorts of things.

And who picked Identify?  Yeesh......


----------



## smetzger

Color Spray .... Have you guys looked at this spell in 3.5?  It has been seriously nerfed.  Its only a 15ft cone now.  Thats alot closer than I as a 3rd lvl Wizard want to get to anything hostile.

Magic Missile ... Got 2 missiles now.  Might be a good choice in some circumstances, but still pretty piddly.

Feather Fall because your scared of falling in a pit.  I don't think so, the Rogue should be in front scouting, and if he misses the pit, you should be walking behind the Polish Land Mine Detector (the Fighter or Barbarian).  Problem solved no need for a spell.

Shield ... Duration is too short.  I have limited spells slots, Mage Armor is a better choice for defense.

Sleep is good it will effect low targets first (thus there is a decent chance I can cast it in the middle of a brawl, take out the mooks and not worry about my buddies falling asleep).

grease - good way to control the battlefield.


----------



## Nail

smetzger said:
			
		

> Color Spray .... Have you guys looked at this spell in 3.5?  It has been seriously nerfed.  Its only a 15ft cone now.  Thats alot closer than I as a 3rd lvl Wizard want to get to anything hostile.
> 
> Feather Fall because your scared of falling in a pit.  I don't think so, the Rogue should be in front scouting, and if he misses the pit, you should be walking behind the Polish Land Mine Detector (the Fighter or Barbarian).  Problem solved no need for a spell.



Two good points!    

Shield is a good spell to have in the spell book....but it's not something you'll have memorized everyday.  Once those 2nd level slots become available, an extra first level slot (with shield) is good when you have prep time and the ability to surprise your opponent.

I'm surprised more people haven't mentioned Enlarge Person.  It's an *excellent* buff spell for the low-level types.    Put it on your fighter, and watch his average weapon damage go up...especially if it was a greatsword to start with.  That extra reach ain't a bad thing either, if you expect the enemy to charge at you or if the fighter has the cleave feat.  (Orc Croquet, anyone?)

Moreover, Enlarge person is a battlefield control spell.  Having your meat shield take up more space in front of you is never a bad thing.


----------



## Felix

fujaiwei said:
			
		

> Quick question, I don't want to veer too far off topic, but how many spells slots would you leave open at higher levels? Say 9th level mage.



9th level mage...

Well, let's say he has five 1st, five 2nd, four 3rd, three 4th, and one 5th level spell for available spell slots. I think I'd probably leave open two 1st level slots, two 2nd level slots, and one each of 3rd and 4th level. I might or might not leave the 5th level slot open. Actually, that's why I like specialists mages so much, because you can more easily afford to leave slots open for utility spells.


----------



## Incenjucar

Tsk.

It's all about the Unseen Servant.

Don't have an illusion spell handy?  Unseen Servant can make some noise.

Don't have a conscious rogue on hand?  Unseen Servant will be happy to add some weight to those pressure plates.

Having trouble in combat?  Convince your foes that your Unseen Servant is worth attacking.

Need to pick up a dropped a weapon?  Unseen Servant will be happy to pick it up and put it somewhere safe for you.

Need to retrieve something, but don't have an Invisibility spell?  Unseen Servant lives for invisibility.

Need a foot rub?  Unseen Servant.  Don't have a table to eat your lunch on?  Unseen Servant.  Want to goose the chainmail bikini gal in the party without getting caught?  Unseen Servant.  Want to convince people there's a ghost that needs killing in town?  Unseen Servant.  Want to set up a trip wire?  Unseen Servant.

It's all about the UnSe, baybeh.


----------



## frankthedm

There should have been an "Open Slot" option. Keeping a slot open allows for a lot of versatility for the wizard. 

Once you encounter that Oddball obstacle, just bust upen your book and fill that open slot.


----------



## Thanee

You can't have an open slot in your spellbook. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## frankthedm

Thanee said:
			
		

> You can't have an open slot in your spellbook.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee







			
				dcollins said:
			
		

> Say you have a Wizard of about 3rd level -- adventuring, PC or NPC, non-specialized, non-multiclassed, core rules only. He or she can prepare maybe 3 spells of 1st-level. *What spells should he or she prepare in those slots?*



_
*Spell Selection and Preparation:* Until she prepares spells from her spellbook, the only spells a wizard has available to cast are the ones that she already had prepared from the previous day and has not yet used. During the study period, she chooses which spells to prepare. If a wizard already has spells prepared (from the previous day) that she has not cast, she can abandon some or all of them to make room for new spells.

When preparing spells for the day, a wizard can leave some of these spell slots open. Later during that day, she can repeat the preparation process as often as she likes, time and circumstances permitting. During these extra sessions of preparation, the wizard can fill these unused spell slots. She cannot, however, abandon a previously prepared spell to replace it with another one or fill a slot that is empty because she has cast a spell in the meantime. That sort of preparation requires a mind fresh from rest. Like the first session of the day, this preparation takes at least 15 minutes, and it takes longer if the wizard prepares more than one-quarter of her spells._


----------



## Thanee

Ah, he asked for prepared spells (didn't check back ). Ok, then the free slot is, of course, a good idea, even though not the point of the poll (which is why I thought the spellbook was meant). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## werk

Wizard...all of them!


----------



## NimrodvanHall

the question above the poll:
{QUOTE}What 1st-level spells should any Wizard have?{/QUOTE}

every wizzard should have identyfy, the rest is to their own liking. 

that the 1st post asks for what spells a 3rd lvl wizard should memorise in his 1st lvl spell slots... that was not the question.

what i would memorise:
enlarge, for the party tank,
mage armor, for some AC
alarm, to warn against nightly predators/robbers.


----------



## Morrow

*Somewhat Tangential to the Topic*

I see that sleep, charm person, and color spray enjoy prominent places on many lists.  What would you recommend for a wizard who doesn't have those as an option?  For example a 1st level conjurer who, in a fit of suicidal enthusiasm, chose enchantment and illusion for his barred schools.

Morrow


----------



## Thanee

_Grease_, _Magic Missile_, _Ray of Enfeeblement_, etc. Plenty good 1st level spells around.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MonsterMash

I chose _Magic Missile, Sleep and Mage Armour_, with additional slots I probably would have added (in order) _Colour Spray, Grease, Charm Person_


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL

Another one for enlarge person here! 3 minutes of super tank is not to be sniffed at and is likely to do more damage than anything else I've seen.

Sleep and mage armour are both good, for all the reasons everyones already said. Although mage armour is a total winner if you have a monk in the party - will make worlds of difference at this level.

Also like True strike - the 95% hit with an attack is neat. Can occasionally be very nice if you have to cut a rope or hit some vital target. Had a low level mage with this find a balista once - ouchy.


----------



## Legildur

Nail said:
			
		

> I'm surprised more people haven't mentioned Enlarge Person.  It's an *excellent* buff spell for the low-level types.    Put it on your fighter, and watch his average weapon damage go up...especially if it was a greatsword to start with.  That extra reach ain't a bad thing either, if you expect the enemy to charge at you or if the fighter has the cleave feat.  (Orc Croquet, anyone?)
> 
> Moreover, Enlarge person is a battlefield control spell.  Having your meat shield take up more space in front of you is never a bad thing.



I'm with Nail on this one.  And the spell also helps immeasurably in a grapple.  But the funniest thing I've seen in the long time was in our last session, where the only thing standing between the 3rd level sorceror and a fiendish owl bear in the 10 ft wide corridor was the elven rogue brandishing a long spear.  Typically the rogue liked to have Enlarge Person cast on him to really up his reach, so the sorceror obliged him this time without him even asking to turn him into a meat shield.  The rogue wasn't happy about it and tried to resist the spell, but failed the save.

Defensive spells are typically not taken in my group.  We usually have 6-7 PCs and most times the arcane caster has a bodyguard of some desciption.  Only rarely are they isolated.

Grease I chose due to another thread discussing it's possible uses and value.

Magic Missile is a no-brainer for us as I can't remember how many times a force effect has been a saviour.  Not only that, the chances of a crossbow strike firing through cover into melee when the front line fighter is defending his life are fairly remote, while MM is a sure thing.

Enlarge Person, Grease, Magic Missile.


----------



## Crothian

wow, I guess this is a combat oriented game.....


----------



## Legildur

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, I guess this is a combat oriented game.....



If you are responding to my post in particular, let's just say that 'roll-play' is the order of the day.  I get my 'role-play' fix from a superb PbEM game.


----------

